# wireing



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

I've been given a Montgomery Ward riding lawn mower w/ an 8hp B&S. Engine starts with a battery powerd starter which has been disconnected but wires are still there (I hope all) hanging around. Key switch still intact but no key. Selinod is there as well. I've put in a pull starter cause I haven't replaced the dead battery - but the starter works. My question:
Could someone please send an email with a diagram on how to rewire this whole thing from the battery, starter, selanoid, and key switch? And, how does the battery stay charged - are you suppose to keep it on a charger when not in use or does the points do the charging? Thanks.


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, then can someone atleast tell me where the key switch prongs go? There are 5 prongs labeled:

L - S - M - B - G 

Any help will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## bdunegan (Mar 31, 2005)

The 5 posts are L lights, S, Solenoid, M Magneto, B Battery, and G Ground. The s term should go on small post of solenoid, the B post should go on large solenoid post where cable goes to battery, the M term goes to the wires coming out from under flywheel of motor, should be right by starter. This is what charges battery. G should go to a good ground, and L. is for lights. Hope this helps.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

first this thing is really easy to wire up the first thing you need to do is take the battery cable loose do the ground first . also do you plan to go through the safety switches / the points dont charge the battery . alternator charges does it run ? easy i will walk you through it


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

You don't know how much help youve been - thanks. Just one more ?:
From under the flywheel comes two wires - I know one is a kill that will go on a button to ground but how do you know which one is which?


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

And another thing, it doesn't have an alternator. Thanks


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

two switches: clutch and up/down blades


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

forgot to mention, but on the key swithch, the post themselves have labels as well as the platform they are sitting on. But, post G and M are switched - is that done for a purpose or is it an error from the manufactury and which one label should I go with, the posts or the plastic they sit on?


----------



## bdunegan (Mar 31, 2005)

Your two wires coming under the flywheel should be red and black, if your mower has lights. the black is ac current for lights, if you have them. if not, then this is probably the ground. the red is dc current for charging batt. on your switch, i would go by the plastic base they set on, and see if everything works. if not, then you can change it. if your mower is very old, then it has what is called a stator assembly under the flywheel. this works as alternator for charging batt, and building ac current for lights if equipped. as for the switches, they are just a simple one wire in and one out, and makes contect by closing the open circuit, either by the plastic button pushing in, or by the button letting out. if your mower has points, then there may be a third wire coming from the coil to act as a kill wire. if your mower does not have lights, then i would say the black one of the two is the kill. let me know if this works and if there are any more questions.


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

It didn't come with lights but I installed 4-12v bulbs cause I was bored and was waiting for the info you finaly gave me - thanks again. that's all DC, what is AC doing in my 12vDC system? And yes, I've pulled the flywheel and I've seen the setup under there and based on your most appriciated info, the coil wire is the kill wire the other is the charging wirle. Last, say I go by the plastic base and then energize it by turning the key, if two of those wires are incorrect, will this fry anything?


----------



## bdunegan (Mar 31, 2005)

If it didnt have lights, the only way i would hook them up is off the key switch . Your system has ac to charge the battery, but is not equipped for dc lights unless you come off the batt, and key switch. as for your posts on the switch, i have always stuck with the markings on the switch itself, and have had great luck. sometimes if your switch is grounded through the body, you dont need to ground it. leave the wire to the alternator unhooked , and your mower should start. ground your switch if you need to. if your wires are wrong, this will keep from frying alt. might try a fuse between alt, and switch, and this again will blow if wired wrong. just a test. Let me know.


----------



## Junior (Apr 18, 2005)

when you mention the alternator, you're refering to that setup with the points under the flywheel right? Cause if your not, then where is this alt located. thanks for the tip with the fuse. I'll let you know what happens. thanks again


----------



## bdunegan (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, that is the assembly i refer to. it is really called a stator assembly, but actually it works the same way as an alternator. when the flywheel spins around this, current is generated to charge the batt, much the same way an alt on a car works. Let me know.


----------

